# Busted speeding in ATL (with V1)



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

*You amateurs*

10 over, 5 over, that's not even speeding.

Try 70 over, and it was only 22348b.:bigpimp: No jail, no car impoundment, no roadside beating.

Driving fast gets you to the destination A LOT faster. Think 4 hours LA SFC.:thumbup: :bigpimp:

Of course, that's my evil speeding friend Butthead. I would never do something illegal like that.:angel:

Andy
02 M3 CB/Cloth SMG


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Stuka...we'll be seeing you at *this*http://www.darwinawards.com website soon enough.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> *Speeding to gain what? A few minutes extra at your destination? I never understood speeding..*


Dude.... did you read the post?  He had 700 miles to cover.

Speeding does gain. Maybe not in this case... but most of the time it does.

My E46 alone has over 20,000 US highway miles on it... and you don't clock up that mileage without breaking every speed limit.

Averaging a conservative 15MPH speeding for those 20,000 US hwy miles has netted me 50 saved driving hours.... realistically closer to 75 hours.

- JP


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

I try not to go more than ten over, depending on where I am. Generally, if I don't know the road, I don't mess around too much. Mind you, if I had an M......


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> *Speeding to gain what? A few minutes extra at your destination? I never understood speeding... *


Because it's fun. Stop doing things because they make sense already.

BTW, E46's start to feel a little light above 125...


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *Because it's fun. Stop doing things because they make sense already.
> 
> BTW, E46's start to feel a little light above 125... *


not mine


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *not mine  *


Maybe if I had all that boy-racer body cladding mine wouldn't either. Plus the fact that my car is 300lbs lighter. :flipoff:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *BTW, E46's start to feel a little light above 125... *


Your 323 makes it to 125kph? Not bad!


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *Your 323 makes it to 125kph? Not bad!  *


Shutup M52TU traitor.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *Because it's fun. Stop doing things because they make sense already.
> 
> BTW, E46's start to feel a little light above 125... *


I dunno, mine isn't bad all the way to 150mph.

You don't know rear lift until you've driven 125+ in an E28 w/o a rear spoiler :yikes:


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *I dunno, mine isn't bad all the way to 150mph.
> 
> You don't know rear lift until you've driven 125+ in an E28 w/o a rear spoiler :yikes: *


The steering starts to become a tad light for my tastes.

I've taken an E30 to those speeds, but it has the "is" lip spoiler. Still feels downright scary in comparison to the E46 though.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *The steering starts to become a tad light for my tastes.
> 
> I've taken an E30 to those speeds, but it has the "is" lip spoiler. Still feels downright scary in comparison to the E46 though.  *


E39 M5s have some lift past 170mph


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *E39 M5s have some lift past 170mph  *


I bet you it doesn't! Pass the keys and I'll show you...


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

I am reading this thread because I am discovering that the PNW sucks when it comes to tickets and speed traps. Am I still on the west coast or was I transported to some freak show (no offense). The driving is just drastically differen in Seattle/Portland than SF/LA. I feel like I am going to get a ticket every time I get in the car. Hasn't happened, yet, but haven't been here very long. I feel like I need to take some action to minimize risk and Rip's way of handling things probably won't work for me. I do try to stay within 10, but when I make a pass on a hillbilly 2-lane road, I often get up to 25-35 over making the move. No way I am going to take my time on a pass just because people in the PNW get a bit up in arms about assertive driving. Trying to decide between a V1 and 8500. Comments/suggestions welcome. TIA.


----------



## PABS (Apr 3, 2003)

There is no way to escape the LASER. I've been LASERED twice. Once with Escort once with V1.

I just chock these up as the price for driving fast. A ticket once every 4 or 5 years is not bad.

In my opinion because of the LASER it doesn't even make sense to buy an expensive detector any more.

Until some one comes up with a reliable LASER detector we might as well lay down our arms because they have won this battle.


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

F1Crazy said:


> *I've never heard about anybody, including V1 and passport 8500 users, braking in time to avoid being pulled over unless they saw the cop first. It's impossible during the night.*


I was painted by a State Trooper's laser late one night on I-71 just north of Columbus. I was returning from a Cleveland Indians game in my 330i with some friends. My old Passport lit up like a Christmas tree as advertised and just about gave me an heart attack. Woke up everyone in the car instantly. I was cruising at 75 in a 65 at the time. I guess the Trooper didn't think it was worth his time because he didn't bother to come after me. :dunno:


----------



## GScott (May 14, 2003)

GimpyMcFarlan said:


> *I was painted by a State Trooper's laser late one night on I-71 just north of Columbus. I was returning from a Cleveland Indians game in my 330i with some friends. My old Passport lit up like a Christmas tree as advertised and just about gave me an heart attack. Woke up everyone in the car instantly. I was cruising at 75 in a 65 at the time. I guess the Trooper didn't think it was worth his time because he didn't bother to come after me. :dunno: *


Gimpy,

Which Passport model do you use? I was trying to decide between the 8500 and V1 for my new Z4. My main concern is the strip of I71 between Columbus and Cleveland. Have you noticed if the State Troopers use any radar or is it strictly laser? If it's laser then I may just save my money.

Another concern I have is that I told my dealer to not install the front plate on my Z4. I'm worried that this coupled with the flshy new sports car will make me a target.


----------



## jderry (Sep 24, 2002)

BCT-12 used in conjunction with the V1 will give adequate protection. I'm not going to go into the benefits of the BCT-12, look it up yourself, but, it can spot cops on the road for you, like a detector EVEN IF the cop does not have any radar on ... they are no longer made; but, I sold mine for $175.00 to give you an idea of the going value.


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

GScott said:


> *Gimpy,
> Which Passport model do you use? I was trying to decide between the 8500 and V1 for my new Z4. My main concern is the strip of I71 between Columbus and Cleveland. Have you noticed if the State Troopers use any radar or is it strictly laser? If it's laser then I may just save my money.*


At that time I had a Passport 7500. I have since replaced it with a V1.  I give it a big :thumbup: To me it is worth every penny of the higher price. It has consistently given me warnings earlier that any of my previous Passports. (However, to be honest, I have never owned the 8500. :dunno: ) I read through the V1 website and reviewed other recommendations before moving over and it seems like the best detector out there.

I know some don't like it because it is to sensitive. (i.e. Routine warnings in the city annoy people.) But that is why I have it to begin with. The whole object is to detect radar as far away as possible, even if it has very weak signal. In my mind, there is no such thing as a "false alarm".

In my experience driving around Ohio (I-71, US33, US23 and US42 mostly) most of the Troopers use K / Ka radar. I have only detected lasers 3 times in the last 5 years. I know the V1 does a good job with lasers... Once it detected the beam from a Trooper who was actually pointing it at a lead car 3 positions ahead of me. :yikes: I was completed masked by the cars ahead of me, so there was no way he had me painted.

I would go ahead and have the plate installed. All a laser needs is a relatively flat surface to get a reading. It does not need to be perfectly flat. I think a car w/o a plate would attract more attention, especially around town. If we are lucky, the Ohio congress will approve the ammendment that will remove the front plate requirement. It is stuck in committe right now so it will probably not be up for a vote anytime soon. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Fuzzypuppy (May 1, 2003)

*You ARE driving a BMW, right?*



Ripsnort said:


> *Speeding to gain what? A few minutes extra at your destination? I never understood speeding..though I admit I do anywhere from 6-10 mph over any freeway posted speedlimit.
> 
> Extra minutes at destination at the risk of huge insurance costs and costs of tickets is not a good exchange in my opinion. Felt that way my whole life. I've got one ticket in 27 years of driving (19 mph in a 15 mph zone! ) *


$65,000 is a lot of money to spend on a car that never goes past 55mph. :throw:


----------



## PABS (Apr 3, 2003)

I believe a member here has completely missed the point of owning a BMW.

Driving fast has never been about point A-B and saving a few minutes. It'a all about how good it feels to drive a well honed machine, windows down, RPM's singing up and down with each shift.

Seeking out every turn and twisity to see how fast one can take the curve and exploring the limits.

If I just wanted to go from A-B, and save a few minutes, I can think of many vehicles to do that in and save me thousands of dollars on the purchase.

I have had as much fun driving my 1954 Healey on curves as I've had in BMW's or Porsches' I've owned.

So you see it's all about the driving. It's about the journey and not the destination.

It's why I love getting in my 330ci at the end of the day and driving home blasting throught the gears.

It's simply therapuetic.:drive:


----------



## Fuzzypuppy (May 1, 2003)

*Maybe, but...*

Owning an M3 is about more than taking every curve at the speed posted on the yellow (or white) sign.

If you've never taken your 330 over the speed limit, I feel truly sorry for you.


----------



## Jay (Mar 28, 2003)

CMOS said:


> *In all seriousness, if one doesn't get past 60 mph, one need not be driving a BMW.
> 
> The BMW is designed to fit like a glove at 200 km/h. If I don't take it there, why should I pay for a car designed to those tolerances?
> 
> -CMOS *


Sorry, but I can't agree with this. Driving past 60 MPH is only one thing a BMW is designed to do. It is capable of sustained high speed driving mainly because of higher limits in Europe, in the same way that a Golf has a higher top speed than a Cavalier, because very high speeds are typical on German highways.

The reason to buy and drive a BMW is because it is more enjoyable than most other cars in most ordinary driving situations. The clutch and shifter feel good, the ride and handling are good, the acceleration and braking are good. All this adds up to an enjoyable drive in ordinary traffic.

The most fun I have ever had in any of my cars is on the twisty mountain two-lane highways out west, where only the locals can come close to the speed limit. Working the car through the gears on a road like that is why I bought my car.

I bought my car precisely because we don't drive very fast in Canada and the U.S. Therefore, as an enthusiast, I have to have a car that is fun at lower speeds, and BMW fills the bill.

I think there is an obsession about highway speed in North America, like we have to drive faster than the posted limit because maybe we're missing out on something good. No matter what the posted speed limit is, we insist on travelling faster.

I think the thrill is in breaking the law, not the experience of speed. Nowadays cars are so capable that 85 MPH feels no different than 55 MPH. I know that's the case in my M3.

Jay


----------



## NewBmwGuy (Sep 19, 2002)

> I bought my car precisely because we don't drive very fast in Canada and the U.S. Therefore, as an enthusiast, I have to have a car that is fun at lower speeds, and BMW fills the bill.
> 
> I think there is an obsession about highway speed in North America, like we have to drive faster than the posted limit because maybe we're missing out on something good. No matter what the posted speed limit is, we insist on travelling faster.
> 
> I think the thrill is in breaking the law, not the experience of speed. Nowadays cars are so capable that 85 MPH feels no different than 55 MPH. I know that's the case in my M3.


I agree with point one, but I prefer a more balanced driving experience, which, inevitably, will require some bending of the speed rules. Pass someone on a two-lane road and you probably just broke the law, but isn't it justified for safty's sake? Of course the counter-argument would be that you could just sit back and snake along behind the guy in front of you. :thumbdwn: So I pretty much agree with you about the twisties and mountain roads.

As to point 2, I am not so sure that there is an "obsession" with speeding, but maybe the recent move 2 fast 2 furious has something to do with this perception and the thrill of breaking the law. Basically, I think that most interstate highways in the U.S. have their speed-limits set too low. I am thinking of rural areas. Where there is a straight stretch of interstate in a rural area and light traffic, the speed limit ought to be in the 100 range or thrown out altogether like MT used to do. But alas, the folks that live in these rural regions would pitch a fit. So, politics governs speed limits in some respect.

As for point 3, I don't get a thrill in breaking the law. Actually, I start to get worried that I will get busted just for enjoying my car. The way I figure it, I should be able to enjoy my car as long as I am not a risk to others. I am not asking for a complete green light to do whatever I want, but I just want to have fun. So the thrill, at least for me, is enjoying the car. Speeding sometimes, often times is a by-product of that.


----------



## Fuzzypuppy (May 1, 2003)

NewBmwGuy said:


> *As for point 3, I don't get a thrill in breaking the law. Actually, I start to get worried that I will get busted just for enjoying my car. The way I figure it, I should be able to enjoy my car as long as I am not a risk to others. I am not asking for a complete green light to do whatever I want, but I just want to have fun. So the thrill, at least for me, is enjoying the car. Speeding sometimes, often times is a by-product of that.  *


Well said! As for the previous poster, I'm from Canada originally and with their totalitarian enforcement regime perhaps I'd feel the same way when there's no good way to speed with all the lemmings around you within 10 kmph of the limit.

For "enjoying the twisties" at the speed limit, you might as well buy a 325 or an RSX Type-S for the difference it makes to the experience rather than an M3. I hate to say it, but the fact of the matter is that with modern engineering, cornering capability at 20-30mph is largely irrelevant to me.

The other day, driving down Topanga Canyon on the twisties, my wife nearly had a coniption behind a 323i that would brake on every turn, sapping all joy out of the drive. There are not many roads twistier or more fun in sections of Topanga, but you can't enjoy them when you drive at a speed that a semi-trailer could weather without effort. Unbelievable, that lousy 323 driver...

Just for the record, I have never, not once, gotten a speeding ticket or moving violation, either here in California, on the East Coast where they are much more stringent, or even in Canada. I've never once been in an accident or endangered another soul with my driving. As a former fighter pilot, I have the utmost respect for the power that lies within the engine compartment of my vehicles. I paid for my cars with incredible personal sacrifices and the hard sweat that comes from eight years of 100-hour workweeks. I protect them with an amount of care befitting that effort.

(On a complete digression from the topic at hand, I have to say that most people have no conception of what 100 hours a week is really like: you know what 100 hours a week is? Work 9am to midnight SEVEN days a week, and you barely get 100. It means things like feeling guilty about leaving the office at 2am, and keeping a supply of extra dress shirts and other clothes at the office in case you don't make it home for two or three days. OK, enough on that rant for now...)

But if you really think your BMW 330 is any different from a lesser car when you *never, ever* exceed a speed limit, you are completely delusional.


----------



## NewBmwGuy (Sep 19, 2002)

> The other day, driving down Topanga Canyon on the twisties, my wife nearly had a coniption behind a 323i that would brake on every turn, sapping all joy out of the drive. There are not many roads twistier or more fun in sections of Topanga, but you can't enjoy them when you drive at a speed that a semi-trailer could weather without effort. Unbelievable, that lousy 323 driver...


Topanga is an awesome place to drive, unless you get a lemming! :thumbdwn: Perhaps the 323i in front of you did not have a sport suspension (trying to give some benefit of the doubt), but more likely, the driver was not an enthusiast like us!


----------



## Parump (Dec 25, 2001)

I would really like to buy a 320d. I probably wouldn't need to be concerned about speeding, would help to lessen the production of greenhouse gases, and longer time between fill ups. However, this car is not available in North America!

Too bad. But, I would probably be the only purchaser of the car. Not really a good selling strategy.


----------



## Ding525i (Jun 8, 2003)

Don't any of you guys use defusers?


----------



## Betcour (May 23, 2003)

Parump said:


> *I would really like to buy a 320d. I probably wouldn't need to be concerned about speeding, would help to lessen the production of greenhouse gases, and longer time between fill ups. However, this car is not available in North America!
> 
> Too bad. But, I would probably be the only purchaser of the car. Not really a good selling strategy. *


I've driven this one for a week end. It is quite silent, and you break the speed limits pretty easely as well without knowing it.

Of course you easely go beyond 50 mpg on highways, which means that you save time by not having to refuel very often


----------



## Cruzer (Apr 14, 2002)

ObD said:


> *This is why I always prefer to have a "front runner" within visual distance ahead in conjuction with a V1. *


Right on. Laser does scatter when it reflects off other cars ahead of you. The V1 will pickup the laser scatter if you're following at a moderate distance. It's saved me from several laser gun tickets. Of course, if you "draft" off other people, sometimes you have to lead also. If you lead 20% of the time, that cuts your chances of a ticket significantly.


----------



## Dan Martin (Apr 3, 2003)

I am all in favour of rasing our speed limits in the appropriate areas but before we do that our whole licensing/driver training system needs a complete overhaul. I am a relatively new driver (7 years) but I have already successfully completed several performance driving schools (taking the BMW level 2 class next month). I was amazed at how little I knew about how a car handles until I had the proper training on a closed track. I know that I can control a well maintained car at 200+ on our highways but I am afraid of doing 100 with the way most drivers handle their cars (not to mention the condition of most of the cars on the road).

We have a graduated licensing system in Ontario which I think is a step in the right direction, but handled completely wrong (i.e. it's more of a tax than a means to increase road safety). In my ideal world, nobody would be allowed on the highway until they have passed a driving school that will allow the students to experience how their cars handle at the speeds they would be travelling at on the highway. Braking to avoid an collision is a lot different at 100 than it is at 60 yet people still follow the same distance on the highway as they do on local roads.

My aunt is German and she has told me several times about how much harder it is to get your drivers license over there than it is here. Maybe Alex can comment on this a little but I have heard that you even have to change a tire at the side of the road before they will give you your license in Germany. Little things like this would make a world of difference to how people drive their cars.

I admit that I rarely do the speed limit, but I think it is far safer to keep up with the flow of trafic than it is to be under 100kmh all the time. If the police really wanted to improve road safety, they would target tailgating and inapropriate lane changes rather than someone who is doing 120 in a 100 and maintaining a safe distance from the car in front of them.

Dan


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Dan Martin said:


> *If the police really wanted to improve road safety, they would target tailgating and inapropriate lane changes rather than someone who is doing 120 in a 100 and maintaining a safe distance from the car in front of them.*


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jay (Mar 28, 2003)

Fuzzypuppy said:


> *I'm from Canada originally and with their totalitarian enforcement regime perhaps I'd feel the same way when there's no good way to speed with all the lemmings around you within 10 kmph of the limit.
> 
> For "enjoying the twisties" at the speed limit, you might as well buy a 325 or an RSX Type-S for the difference it makes to the experience rather than an M3.
> *


Where in Canada have you experienced "totalitarian enforcement"? Cops are far more lax in Canada with respect to speed laws than in the United States. I am speaking from extensive experience, having driven in every province and state including Alaska and Hawaii.

The driving dynamics of a M3 vary considerably from a RSX or a regular 3-series. The type of driving environment I was trying to describe requires a complete machine, one that handles well and has some drive (grunt) out of the corners afterward.

If you are really interested, I can provide you with the names of certain highways out west that will challenge anyone, regardless of what they drive. These secondary highways are signed with the "state speed limit", usually 55 MPH. I promise that you won't even come close to maintaining 55 MPH if you have no prior experience, regardless of how hard you try. But you will have a blast trying.

The point is that the number reading on the speedometer dial is irrelevant to all of this. It doesn't matter whether you're going 35, 55 or 105, all that matters is that you're enjoying the drive.

Jay


----------



## Fuzzypuppy (May 1, 2003)

*Uh, no...*

There is no way on God's green earth that people drive as fast in Alberta (for example) as they do in California. A 50 km zone usually gets traffic at 50-60 kmph, and enforcement is strictly enforced above 60. Try a city street in LA or the Bay Area. 35 mph zones regularly see 50+ mph speeds of traffic with no real enforcement.

Calgary, AB for example has a fleet of laser guns (almost completely replacing radar) and photo vans which they use with a vengeance. I challenge you to cruise along the trans-Canada above 120 KILOMETERS per hour. On the I5, the "fast" packs of people routinely cruising at 90-100 MILES per hour, or up to 160 kmph.

I cannot and will not argue what YOUR opinion and experience should be. Perhaps you do indeed find your M3 to be suited for 30-50 kmph. So be it. You win. The M3 is a marvellous 50 kmph car. How dare I drive it above 110 kmph. And yes, I was totally wrong about Canadians being speed nazis.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Ripsnort said:


> *Speeding to gain what? A few minutes extra at your destination? I never understood speeding..though I admit I do anywhere from 6-10 mph over any freeway posted speedlimit.
> 
> Extra minutes at destination at the risk of huge insurance costs and costs of tickets is not a good exchange in my opinion. Felt that way my whole life. I've got one ticket in 27 years of driving (19 mph in a 15 mph zone! ) *


I wish everyone in Atlanta and esp. I-285 and 35 mph speed limit areas thought the same way you do.

My thinking is if some of these nuts blazing and speeding are heading to a stop light anyway. So what's the point in going so frickin fast?

There's a time and place to speed, 6 -10 mph isn't bad as long as it's with te speed of traffic. but going way over just doesn't make sense to save a few minutes. I got busted, jailed and bailed for speeding in Mississippi once and it wasn't pretty. I vowed that that was the last time I'd really, really speed. So far, so good.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

adrian/chrisbmw said:


> *There's a time and place to speed, 6 -10 mph isn't bad as long as it's with te speed of traffic. but going way over just doesn't make sense to save a few minutes. I got busted, jailed and bailed for speeding in Mississippi once and it wasn't pretty. I vowed that that was the last time I'd really, really speed. So far, so good. *


LA to Oakland is 370 miles.

When Butthead used to date this girl whose dad is a big huncho in the CHP, he could get there in 3.5 hours, including two pit stops for gas.:yikes: :bigpimp:

That's a saving of what? AT LEAST 1.5 hours each way.

That is hardly insignificant.:thumbup: :bigpimp:

But that's just Butthead, and as you all know, I drive the speed limit.:angel:

Andy
02 M3 CB/Cloth SMG


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey, I just wanna enjoy my ride. I am willing to do it within reason, so I don't speed just for the sake of speed. Put me on a flat, dry, sunny, open stretch of freeway, and let me go 85 or so. Why hunker down at 65-75 depending upon which western state you are driving through? Since the road patrol is more anal in some locations than others, it's best to minimize your risk of a ticket. You can either do that by slowing down (and not enjoying your ride possibly), or you can take other actions, including getting a radar detector, shadowing someone, or both. :dunno:


----------

